
How Russian content ended up on Pinterest - thelock85
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/10/11/how-russian-content-ended-up-on-pinterest/?utm_term=.f50e658109f4
======
thelock85
>> San Francisco-based Pinterest is the latest in a growing list of Silicon
Valley companies that hosted or were exploited directly by the Russian
disinformation campaign. The acknowledgement by Pinterest also highlights an
essential truth of the internet that helped bolster the Russian agenda -- once
content appears on a site or social network, it can be shared across the web
by ordinary Americans in unpredictable ways and reach a far broader audience
than its initial readership.

So basically the Russians adhered to the same philosophy as everyone in tech,
no? Is it feasible that there servers siphoned social media data to create
profiles on regular, everyday Americans? I could be waaayyy off-base but my
ad-tech friends have spooked me into believing something like this is fairly
easy to accomplish for American corporations who probably don't have the
Russia-like resources.

